# Windows 7: 32 ou 64 bits Bootcamp Macbook



## Tb_Cap (11 Août 2010)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Au cas où la question aurait déjà été posée ailleurs, je tiens à préciser que je ne suis pas un habitué des forums... J'ai fait une petite recherche, je n'ai rien trouvé, donc au risque de me prendre une vague de tomates et d'ufs dans la poire, je me lance. 

Voilà, je m'apprête à commander *Windows 7 édition pro* via le programme étudiant de Microsoft. Je compte l'installer grâce à bootcamp sur mon _MacBook blanc 13" (OSX 10.6 SL; Processeur Intel Core 2 Duo 2.13 GHz; 2.8MHz de mémoire vive)_

Ma question est simple: dois-je acheter la version 32 ou 64 bits de Windows 7? 
J'avoue nager un peu quant à cette distinction. 

Si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer...


----------



## tamashi (16 Août 2010)

Sur mon Macbook Pro, j'ai installé la version 64bits, je pense que tu devrais acquérir celle-là.

Cependant, 



> 2.8MHz de mémoire vive



ça veut dire quoi ?


----------



## Rémi M (16 Août 2010)

Quand j'avais installé Windows 7, j'avais installé 32 bits (sachant que j'avais les 2) pour des soucis de compatibilité avec des matériels (tel que scanner (Canon) d' 1 an dont le drivers n'existait (et toujours pas) pas sous 64 bits, etc)

Je te recommanderai donc le 32 bits, à moins que si tu utilises du matériel, il ne soit pas trop vieux et que les drivers pour 64bits existent.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (22 Août 2010)

Vu le peu que je devine (suppose) de ton utilisation, le 64 bits te servira à rien.
Le 64 bits te permettra d'exploiter plus de 2 Go de RAM, à la condition que les applications/programmes utilisés le puissent aussi. Sous Windows y'en a pas des masses...

MAIS : 64 bits, c'est aussi un système dans l'ensemble plus gourmand : temps de démarrage plus long, consomme plus de RAM + beaucoup d'incompatibilités avec d'anciens logiciels (parfois à peine 1 an ou 2...) et de nombreux matériels (imprimantes, scanners, appareil photo ...)

Alors que le 32 bits, est, au jour d'aujourd'hui, plus rapide (en fonctionnement du système et besoin en ressources), tout-terrain, et compatibles avec toutes les applications, même les plus exotiques datant d'il y a 5 ans, grande époque de XP.
Et si tu as un usage bureautique, étudiant, jeux (tu n'iras pas loin avec ta machine dans ce domaine) et quotidien, mieux vaut le 32 bits.


----------



## moebius80 (22 Août 2010)

Réponse ici : 

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1846?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## LS Zaitsev (22 Août 2010)

Un lien vers la liste des machines ? En quoi cela l'aide-t-il ?

Je pense qu'il veut faire son choix entre les 2 systèmes, et apprendre les différences. Une liste de compatibilités peut aider oui (et encore, il est courant que ca passe sur quelques modèles supplémentaires que les listings restreints Apple ...) mais en aucun cas ne constitue une réponse... :rose:


----------



## moebius80 (22 Août 2010)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Un lien vers la liste des machines ? En quoi cela l'aide-t-il ?
> 
> Je pense qu'il veut faire son choix entre les 2 systèmes, et apprendre les différences. Une liste de compatibilités peut aider oui (et encore, il est courant que ca passe sur quelques modèles supplémentaires que les listings restreints Apple ...) mais en aucun cas ne constitue une réponse... :rose:



Il veut savoir si il doit prendre une version 32bits ou 64 bits (et donc lequel de ces 2 système sa machine supporte)...Cela ne sert à rien d'acheter une version non supportée par Bootcamp...d'où la liste...


----------



## LS Zaitsev (23 Août 2010)

Ok pas faux, mais si sa machine supporte les 2 versions (et sa version de Bootcamp avec), je pense qu'il voudrais savoir, dans la pratique, les différences notables.
Et vu son usage prévu, je pense que la différence il ne la verra pas, donc je lui conseille toujours 32 bits.


----------



## moebius80 (23 Août 2010)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Ok pas faux, mais si sa machine supporte les 2 versions (et sa version de Bootcamp avec), je pense qu'il voudrais savoir, dans la pratique, les différences notables.
> Et vu son usage prévu, je pense que la différence il ne la verra pas, donc je lui conseille toujours 32 bits.



Sur l'utilisation, je suis assez d'accord avec toi


----------



## Tb_Cap (27 Août 2010)

Salut à tous, 
Comme il s'est avéré que la version 64 bits de Windows 7 était compatible boot camp, et qu'elle était au même prix que l'autre, j'ai fini par commander celle-ci... 
Effectivement je ne vois aucune différence avec un système 32 bits. M'enfin, tout fonctionne parfaitement, Windows 7 tourne très bien (j'en suis même surpris, je gardais un mauvais souvenir de ma dernière machine, sous Windows XP) et tout est très fluide. Que demander de mieux ! 

Pour les jeux, j'ai eu là aussi quelques (bonnes) surprises : 
Oblivion, Morrowind  ainsi que le pourtant plus récent Fallout 3 (que je faisais jusqu'alors tourner sous Mac OS via cider) sont ultra fluides (en config medium)

Pour les tâches courantes, je suis on-ne-peut plus satisfait, même si comme je l'ai dit et comme vous me l'aviez dit, il m'est impossible de remarquer l'apport du 64 bits.

Merci à tous de vos lanternes


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

Hum office 2010 est dispo en 64 bits, problème, antidote et j'en passe ne sont pas en 64 bits, mais on va dire que c'est que le début, donc il vaut mieux mettre du 64 bits de toute façon, si ce n'est que pour pouvoir faire évoluer la machine par la suite.


----------



## Rémi M (27 Août 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> mais on va dire que c'est que le début



Enfin, Windows 7 64 bits est sorti au mois de Octobre-Novembre 2009 
Il serait peut-être temps qu'ils sortent les logiciels (ou mise à jour) pour pouvoir les utiliser sous 64 bits.


----------



## Tb_Cap (28 Août 2010)

> Sur mon Macbook Pro, j'ai installé la version 64bits, je pense que tu devrais acquérir celle-là.
> 
> Cependant,
> 
> ...



Je ne sais pas ce que j'ai voulu dire moi même là :mouais: Surement une faute de frappe.

@Remi M @Artguillaume, à titre d'exemple la plupart des logiciels 64 bits que j'ai installé ne sont pas developpés par microsoft (en fait le seul dont je sois sur qu'il est en version 64 bits c'est WinRar, pour dire) 
Même Windows Live Messenger Beta: la version téléchargeable "par défaut" sur le site, c'est du 32 bits.
Mais je pense que tout ça relève plus de la transition en douceur que du retard technologique... Surtout que pour les utilisateurs de base dont je suis, on y voit que du feu.


----------



## esheep (8 Septembre 2010)

up

dites moi pourriez vous m'aider.

Je n'arrive pas a installer Windows 7 edition familiale premium en 32 bits sur un macbook pro debit 2010. Le problème est que je dois faire tourner solidworks 32 bits dessus sinon je le laisserais en 64 bits.

Que faut-il faire j'ai beau regarder l'aide microsoft et l'aide apple je trouve pas ou ne comprend pas ce qu'ils me disent.

Je ne trouve pas le moyen de sélectionner la version que je veux quand j'installe window.

ah oui c'est une version oem.

merci


----------



## blitosaure (8 Septembre 2010)

bonjour,

je me greffe sur le sujet, non pas pour y répondre, mais j'ai une question :

je vais acheter prochainement un iMac 27 pouces, vraisemblablement avec un processeur 3.60GHz Intel Core i5 et une ATI Radeon HD 5750 1GB (2014 euros en tout).

Je compte installer windows via bootcamp pour quelques jeux. La question : quel windows ? A priori 7 édition familiale (199 euros à la Fnac tout de même), mais ensuite 32 ou 64 bits ? J'ai du mal à saisir la différence, même si vos commentaires orientent vers le 32 bits.


----------



## Rémi M (8 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

@esheep Tu dois avoir 2 DVD normalement, un 32 bits, et un autre 64 bits 

@blitosaure *En très gros*, le 64bits permet de lancer les applications plus rapidement, mais malheureusement cela inclus une compatibilité qui n'est pas toujours au rendez-vous (drivers, logiciels...)
Comme je le dit, je choisirai le 32bits (comme je l'avais fait), afin d'avoir aucun problème au niveau de la compatibilité de mes appareils (scanners, imprimantes...)


----------



## blitosaure (8 Septembre 2010)

merci pour cette précision.

Et au sujet d'une version oem ? Est-ce possible ? Le seul problème est que la version n'est pas installable sur un autre ordinateur ? Si c'est le cas, ça ne me pose aucun problème... et ça fait baisser le prix de 199 à 99 euros...


----------



## esheep (8 Septembre 2010)

merci pour la réponse bon bah j'ai que le cd 64 bits youpi


----------



## Rémi M (8 Septembre 2010)

_Les versions OEM se distinguent en revanche des versions boite par leur conditionnement, puisqu'il faut se contenter d'un DVD dans une pochette en papier, mais aussi et surtout par leur licence, qui n'autorise leur installation et leur activation que sur un seul ordinateur.
_
_Source clubic_


----------



## blitosaure (8 Septembre 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> _Les versions OEM se distinguent en revanche des versions boite par leur conditionnement, puisqu'il faut se contenter d'un DVD dans une pochette en papier, mais aussi et surtout par leur licence, qui n'autorise leur installation et leur activation que sur un seul ordinateur.
> _
> _Source clubic_



merci, c'est donc parfaitement légal d'installer windows 7 oem sur mac via bootcamp ?


----------



## Rémi M (8 Septembre 2010)

Par contre, il me semblait que c'était pour les entreprises... 

Je n'en suis pas sûr, à vérifier avant d'acheter !


----------



## blitosaure (8 Septembre 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> Par contre, il me semblait que c'était pour les entreprises...
> 
> Je n'en suis pas sûr, à vérifier avant d'acheter !



C'est justement le sens de ma question, il est souvent écrit qu'il faut être  fabricants de systèmes (vendeur, réparateur...), mais pourtant cela se vend sur le net un peu partout.


----------



## sophanos (25 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

je viens vers vous car j'ai un réel problème. Je vous explique.

Juste pour info je suis sous Lion. 

J'avais installer un windows 7 en 32 bit avec boot camp. Probleme connu il ne reconnais que 3 Go. Je me suis donc pris un windows 7 SP1 64 bit OEM sur amazon. 

Je lance l'assistant boot camp, je sup la partition windows 7 32.

et hop je reliance l'assistant boot camp pour installer ma version 64 bit. tout se passé bien, je crais la partition et hop mon mac redemarre. Il boot bien sur le CD et la pouf première chose que j'ai est un écran noir avec 2 choix et une phrase me disants quel boot je veut lancer a partir de ce CD. Il suffit de répondre par le choix 1 ou 2 mais c'est la que ça se gate ... en effet mon clavier ne marche pas a ce stade de l'installation. Je tente de brancher un clavier USB (ne sait on jamais je me suis dit ... ) mais évidement pas plus de réaction. Avez-vous une solution pour moi ? car du coup je ne peut pas poursuivre l'installation tant que je reste sur cette page ...

Merci d'avance ^^


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Quand on a supprimé la partition Bootcamp, et qu'on veut la refaire ensuite, on a souvent un blocage en voulant la refaire droit derrière. *La question de la réparation se pose*, reste à savoir si c'est suffisant pour bien recommencer une telle installation, j'essayerai de démarrer le Mac avec un clavier et une souris filaire, et ensuite de relancer Bootcamp qui demandera l'insertion du CD de Windows ...



> *J'avais installer un windows 7 en 32 bit avec boot camp*. Probleme connu il ne reconnais que 3 Go. Je me suis donc pris un windows 7 SP1 64 bit OEM sur amazon.
> 
> Je lance l'assistant boot camp, *je sup la partition windows 7 32.*
> 
> et hop je reliance l'assistant boot camp pour installer ma version 64 bit. tout se passé bien, *je crais la partition* et hop mon mac redemarre. Il boot bien sur le CD et la pouf première chose que j'ai est un écran noir avec 2 choix et une phrase me disants quel boot je veut lancer a partir de ce CD. Il suffit de répondre par le choix 1 ou 2 mais c'est la que ça se gate ... en effet mon clavier ne marche pas a ce stade de l'installation. *Je tente de brancher un clavier USB (*ne sait on jamais je me suis dit ... ) mais évidement pas plus de réaction. Avez-vous une solution pour moi ? car du coup je ne peut pas poursuivre l'installation tant que je reste sur cette page ...


----------



## sophanos (26 Janvier 2012)

Malheureusement j'ai deja essayer cela, j'ai mis un clavier filaire reconnu sur le mac (en USB) mais l'usb n'est pas pris en compte si tot dans le set up de windows ... je ne sais vraiment pas comment resoudre mon probleme ...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2012)

sophanos a dit:


> Malheureusement j'ai deja essayer cela, j'ai mis un clavier filaire reconnu sur le mac (en USB) mais l'usb n'est pas pris en compte si tot dans le set up de windows ... je ne sais vraiment pas comment resoudre mon probleme ...



Cela = réparation des permissions ? 

A mon avis, tu peux essayer d'installer Windows dans une machine virtuelle, ça t'évitera de repartir à zéro (eh oui) ... si tu vois ce que ça implique


----------



## sophanos (26 Janvier 2012)

je ne voulais pas passer par un parallèle desktop pour utiliser windows en natif. J'ai récupérer un autre CD de la meme version sans le sp1 et le symptôme est le meme ... je ne sais vraiment plus comment faire ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2012)

sophanos a dit:


> je ne voulais pas passer par un parallèle desktop pour utiliser windows en natif. J'ai récupérer un autre CD de la meme version sans le sp1 et le symptôme est le meme ... je ne sais vraiment plus comment faire ...



Moi non plus ... à part 





> Cela = réparation des permissions ?


 et sauter la phase de demande de gravure des drivers, chose qui peut se faire ensuite directement depuis Windows


----------



## sophanos (27 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour ,

J'avance un peu dans mes investigation. En faite le probleme est que le CD n'arrive pas a booter sur le boot EFI, il boot sur le boot classique windows et donc attend la reponse par rapport a un bios PC. Du coup j'ai essayer de forcer le demarrage par boot EFI, mais la encore pas de chance, quand je fais cela, le mac reste figer. En gros je pense que le boot EFI n'arrive pas a reconnaitre les caracteristique de mon mac, du coup il boot sur le boot classique de windows. Le probleme vient peut etre du fait que ce soit un Imac 24' avec une ati radeon 2600 HD ... en totu cas par acquis de conscience, j'ai recuperer un cd de windows 7 64 OEM sans le sp1 integrer et j'ai exactement le meme probleme ... Je pense qu'il n'y a pas de solution ... quelqu'un peut il me dire si il a reussie a installer windows 7 64 bit sur un Imac 24 ' avec ces caracteristique :

Système dexploitation : Mac OS X Lion
Processeur : Intel Core 2 Duo 2,4 Ghz
Mémoire vive : 4 Go de RAM 
Carte vidéo : ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro 256 Mo GDDR 3 
disque : 500 Go 

Une autre question du coup. parallele desktop est il gratuit ou payant ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2012)

sophanos a dit:


> J'avance un peu dans mes investigation. En faite le probleme est que le CD n'arrive pas a booter sur le boot EFI, il boot sur le boot classique windows et donc attend la reponse par rapport a un bios PC. Du coup j'ai essayer de forcer le demarrage par boot EFI, mais la encore pas de chance, quand je fais cela, le mac reste figer. En gros je pense que le boot EFI n'arrive pas a reconnaitre les caracteristique de mon mac, du coup il boot sur le boot classique de windows. Le probleme vient peut etre du fait que ce soit un Imac 24' avec une ati radeon 2600 HD ... en totu cas par acquis de conscience, j'ai recuperer un cd de windows 7 64 OEM sans le sp1 integrer et j'ai exactement le meme probleme ... Je pense qu'il n'y a pas de solution ... quelqu'un peut il me dire si il a reussie a installer windows 7 64 bit sur un Imac 24 ' avec ces caracteristique :
> 
> Système dexploitation : Mac OS X Lion
> Processeur : Intel Core 2 Duo 2,4 Ghz
> ...



J'avais bien réussi à mettre Windows 7 sur un iMac 24 pouces, par Bootcamp, et faire une machine virtuelle avec VMWare payant, il y a également Parallels desktop payant et VirtualBox gratuit

Tu ne dis rien sur la taille de ta partition Bootcamp

Mon iMac : lors de l'installation de Windows 7 

DD 750 
partition Bootcamp 250 Go et VMWare 
(depuis j'ai tout défait) pour tester et impossible de remettre Windows 7 autrement que par VMWare (dans une machine virtuelle, donc sans partition) ... Il faut dire que j'avais fait cela sous Snow Léopard, et que sous Lion ensuite j'ai eu les mêmes ennuis que vous. Je suppose qu'il faut repartir à zéro, je suppose. Depuis j'ai tout simplement défait la machine virtuelle, n'ayant plus besoin d'avoir Windows sur ma machine.

Mon fils a hérité de VMWare, de Windows 7, il a pu l'installer sur sa machine identique à la mienne, sans faire de partition Bootcamp.


----------



## sophanos (27 Janvier 2012)

C'etait un windows 7 32 ou 64 bit, car j'arrive a remettre le windows 7 32 bit sans probleme, c'est mon 64 que je n'arrive pas.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2012)

sophanos a dit:


> C'etait un windows 7 32 ou 64 bit, car j'arrive a remettre le windows 7 32 bit sans probleme, c'est mon 64 que je n'arrive pas.



C'est ce qui m'est arrivé, faut pas crâner et mettre le le 32 bits, au moins ça fonctionne, tu peux toujours essayer ensuite, de faire un update, vers le 64 bits depuis Windows, j'ai bien mis essayer


----------



## sophanos (27 Janvier 2012)

Bon bah finalement ce sera VMWare Fusion en promo a 3à euros en ce moment, car virtual box ne prend pas en compte les carte graphique et du coup ne set a rien pour les jeux ...

decu par apple sur ce coup et boot camp


----------



## Nolsen (28 Février 2012)

Bonsoir

Moi non plus. Quand j'arrive à l'étape d'insérer Windows avec bootcamp ( Édition Familiale Prémiun ), l'écrans devient noir sauf pour un tiret en haut à gauche. Ça peut durer des heures et rien ne se produit.

Merci






esheep a dit:


> up
> 
> dites moi pourriez vous m'aider.
> 
> ...


----------

